

Aakash Tablet (35$)review by an early adopter - Disappointed - catchnames
http://www.aakashtablet.in/2012/01/aakash-tablet-user-review-by-early.html

======
catchnames
In my opinion it needs some polishing but it worth every penny. It can be only
device for millions who may never use a computer otherwise.

